# Good restaurants and things to do in Aruba



## smith mt lake (Jun 30, 2011)

Our daughter is getting married at the Renaissance Aruba Resort and Casino on 7/29/11.  We swapped 2 timeshares and will be there for 2 weeks.  Never been there before so I need recommendations for restaurants and tours or other things to do.


----------



## Lee55 (Jun 30, 2011)

Look at the Aruba Forum at www.aruba-bb.com
It has restaurant reviews and trip reports, lots of information about Aruba.

Another site for Aruba restuarant reviews is www.restaurantsaruba.com/last_reviews.html

A third is Visit Aruba.com

Rent a four wheel drive vehicle and explore the island. 

Have FUN..


----------



## nalismom (Jun 30, 2011)

A must is Carte Blanche which is a 14 seat restaurant - chef's choice 4 or 5 course with or w/o wine pairings....make your reservations now as it is usually a 3-4 hour event.

Madame Janette's is is also a must.


----------



## chibuilder (Jul 4, 2011)

nalismom said:


> A must is Carte Blanche which is a 14 seat restaurant - chef's choice 4 or 5 course with or w/o wine pairings....make your reservations now as it is usually a 3-4 hour event.
> 
> Madame Janette's is is also a must.



Agree...Madame Jeanettes is a must.  We also like El Gaucho.


----------



## csudell (Jul 4, 2011)

I still remember how much we enjoyed our meal here 15 years ago:

http://www.papiamentorestaurant.com/Welcome.html

They have indoor and outdoor seating.  

I second El Goucho (a steakhouse).


----------



## Elissa Shadley (Jul 4, 2011)

For a wedding, restaurants should be high-level and polish. Renaissance Aruba Resort and Casino is a great place for holding a wedding ceremony. The following is some recommended restaurants for your reference.
1. Papagayo Bar & Grill (International): Shaded, open-air Aruba restaurant overlooking Iguana beach on Renaissance Island.
•	Open for lunch
•	Dress code: Casual
•	Phone: 297 583 6000
2. The Lounge, Midnight Grill (American): Overlooking the Crystal Casino, the Adult-Exclusive lounge offers an all-night light fare menu and live entertainment until sunrise.
•	Open for dinner
•	Dress code: Dress Jeans
•	Phone: 297 583 6000
3. Aquarius (International): Offers a casual fare including burgers, steak and shrimp.
•	Open for breakfast, lunch and dinner
•	Dress code: Casual
•	Phone: 297 583 6000


----------



## kathywordolf (Jul 5, 2011)

Firstly, I want to share with you some information about nice restaurants that are suitable for you. 

1.	Carte Blanche Restaurant: The dishes in this place are priced from $59 to $69. It is not expensive. This restaurant focuses on international foods and also offers European dishes. 
2.	Amuse Bistro: This is a nice dining place that is located on the Palm Beach. This restaurant features French foods.

We all know that Caribbean is a paradise that is well known for its enchanting beaches and exciting sceneries. In Aruba, you should not miss the beach sceneries in this place. Swimming and diving in the sea sound quite exciting for you. Sunbathing is the most comfortable thing on the beaches.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd recommend you get the VisitAruba card.  You can save $$ when you go to participating restaurants, shops and excursions.  It's on the Visit Aruba website.

There are some great restaurants withing walking distance of the Ren (we own there):

Yemanji, Que Pasa, 7 West and Casa Tua Barcelona.  Mirandi's is a taxi cab ride away, and VERY much worth it; make a reservation so you get dinner to see the sunset.  Gostoso is also a taxi cab ride away, and is AWESOME!

I've heard that Nikki Beach is good; check out the reviews on VisitAruba.com.

Stu


----------

